# Common Comedogenic Ingredients



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought I'd post this up since I see alot of posts with questions about breakout causing ingredients. So, here's a list that I have in one of my books broken into catagorys from highest to lowest:

*Highly Comedogenic*
Linsee Oil
Olive Oil
Cocoa Butter
Oleic Acid
Coal Tar (main component of red pigments D&C)
Isopropyl Isostearate
Squalene
Isopropyl Palmitate
Isopropyl Linoleate
Oleyl Alcohol
Octyl Palmitate
Isostearic Acid
Myreth 3 Myristate
Butyl Stearate
Lanolic Acid

*Moderately Comedogenic*
Decyl Oleate
Sorbitan Oleate
Myristyl Lactate
Coconut Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Sesame Oil
Hexylene Glycol
Tocopherol
Isostearyl Neopentanoate
Most D & C Red Pigments
Octyldodecanol
Peanut Oil
Lauric Acid
Mink Oil

*Mildly Comedogenic*
Corn Oil
Saflower Oil
Lauryl Alcohol
Lanolin Alcohol
Glyceryl Stearate
Lanolin
Sunflower Oil
Avocado Oil
Mineral Oil

(Mildly comedogenic ingredients are usually not a problem wjen used in diluted amounts. Check to see it's ranking on the ingredient label.)

*Noncomedogenic*
Glycerin
Squalane
Sorbitol
Sodium PCA
Zinc Stearate
Octyldodecyl Stearate
SD Alcohol
Propylene Glycol
Allantoin
Panthenol
Iron Oxides
Dimethicone
Cyclomethicone
Polysorbates
Cetyl Palmitate
Propylene Glycol Dicaprate / Dicaprylate
Jojoba Oil
Isopropyl Alcohol
Sodium Hyaluronate
Octylmethoxycinnimate
Oxybenzone
Petrolatum
Butylene Glycol
Tridecyl Stearate
Tridecyl Trimellitate
Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate
Phenyl Trimethicone

(Skin Care Beyond the Basics; Mark Lees. p.204)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2006)

very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Isis (Jan 7, 2006)

Sure thing


----------



## angelwings (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you for posting


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

you're the best!! i have such sensitive skin! thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Isis (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I really hope this helps you out then


----------



## laeticia (Jan 21, 2006)

you might also want to look at this list
http://www.zerozits.com/Articles/acn...e6.htm#inglist
hths


----------

